# Entourage Export Mail?



## dana4954 (May 31, 2005)

I am running Entourage 2001 in a german version and want to export all my mail and address book to Entourage in an english version.
Please advise how to do this! Can someone help me?

If I uninstall the german version will the data still be left behind?

Thanks
:4-dontkno


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

I have Office 2004, but it should be similar, I hope... in the File menu, go to export, and select what you want to keep...


----------



## lcalcote (Jun 20, 2009)

Using the .rge archive format is the way to go. You can identify which mail you want to export using a custom mail view, too. I imported my exported mail into another identity for easy access afterwards. These are the steps I took - How To Archive Entourage 2008 Mail using Multiple Identities


----------

